# Drywall gaps at ceiling corners



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do your Durabond thingy and lay in your tape and mud. Strike it with an inside corner tool, or carefully with a 6" knife. If anyone says anything about it, show them where the doors are. It's not going to be perfect. If you want it perfect, pull down that piece and shim it.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The odds are once it's finished nobody will even notice.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

It has always worked best for me, with me not being a pro mudder, to mud and tape the first run with a 3 inch knife. Then, second coat with 6 inch knife, last skim with 10 inch knife. The wall /ceiling junction in the pic I had second coated with my 6 in. knife. 

Too much mud build on the ceiling joints for the first mud/tape run, with gravity at work can pull the tape down and cause mini- air pockets behind the tape (bubbles). 

I bought a corner tool, but only used it in one corner and put it away and went back to my 3 in. knife for corner tape/mud, followed up with a 6 inch. Old dogs do have trouble learning new tricks I guess.

The one corner in the pic I had too large of a board joint in the corner. So I filled the joint first with mud, let it dry then taped /mudded it. Helps keep from building out too much mud behind the tape in the corner while filling up a large gap with wet mud, which can cause air bubbles/loose tape also. . 

I am doing a low pitch vaulted ceiling in the pics of a room I built by myself, then hung the board/finished, painted it. May help to see what the coats of mud should look like starting out mud/tape.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Boy Greg.... You sure got a blob of mud on your face....:wink2:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Boy Greg.... You sure got a blob of mud on your face....:wink2:



Tolgee I wernt no pro.....


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> tape the first run with a 3 inch knife.


That's what I generally tape corners with - an offset 3" knife.


----------

